# Adressdaten aus Online-Telefonbuch in Excel importieren



## Gifty43 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe eine Excel-Tabelle, in welcher eine Spalte (A) voller Firmennamen ist - etwa 6000 an der Zahl. Von diesen Firmen müsste ich nun über ein Internet-Telefonbuch die Adressdaten abfragen und in die Spalten B (Adresse) und C (PLZ/Ort) eintragen.

Beim Online-Telefonbuch tel.search.ch müsste dann für das Beispiel der Firma "Novartis" folgende URL geöffnet "http://tel.search.ch/result.html?name=Novartis&misc=&strasse=&ort=&kanton=&tel=" und dort der erste Adresseintrag ausgelesen und in die Spalten eingetragen werden.

So kommt man anscheinend nicht um DOM-Programmierung herum - alternativ bietet tel.search.ch für jeden Eintrag auch ein vcard-File an, welches importiert werden könnte. D.h. man müsste dieses File zuerst herunterladen und kann aus diesem die relevanten Daten auslesen?

Was ist die beste Lösung und wie gehe ich am besten vor?

Besten Dank für eure Inputs.


----------

